# LOEWE HAMMOCK OR PUZZLE ???



## Keline

Hi ladies !
I hope I get advice from here !
So I was in Barcelona last week, and when you are in Spain, you must walk into a Loewe store to take a look, right.
Anyway, after less than 30 minutes, I walked out with a small Hammock. It was a quick decision, as I was meeting someone for dinner and was running late.
However, my mind could not forget the Puzzle. I had just called my local store, and the SA said I can exchange the bag for another as long the bag is still in good condition, and purchase made within 30days ( i have not used it yet)

I have another 20 days to think. haha.

I don't always buy designer bags, let alone one that costs thousands of dollars. Right now, I would really want something that can last me for years, and not become a "bag of yesterday" which nobody uses anymore. 

I like both, but should I exchange ? which is more practical (and prettier?)

Advice pls !


----------



## Vicking

I have both. I hardly use my puzzle. I find its handle and flap and zip are a little cumbersome. But I love the design.

I just bought Hammock ystd. I love its design. I haven't used it yet but I think I can have better use of Hammock. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## lumkeikei

I have both, I have a big hammock and a medium puzzle. I use my puzzle more because it is lighter. I use my big hammock as a cross body bag because its heavy and cumbersome to use as a handheld. 
I think you can't go wrong with either one


----------



## Keline

I think the hammock looks better with the inside hook's secured together , not so much good look it when it's open top


lumkeikei said:


> I have both, I have a big hammock and a medium puzzle. I use my puzzle more because it is lighter. I use my big hammock as a cross body bag because its heavy and cumbersome to use as a handheld.
> I think you can't go wrong with either one


.

do you find it difficult to get in and out if it's secured ? yet it looks better when it is ?


----------



## Vicking

Keline said:


> I think the hammock looks better with the inside hook's secured together , not so much good look it when it's open top
> 
> .
> 
> do you find it difficult to get in and out if it's secured ? yet it looks better when it is ?


Get a multitone one then! Looks better side way when it's open top.


----------



## Vicking

Here. Side way with open top


----------



## Keline

Vicking yours is a multi color one ?


----------



## Keline

ah .. saw it m yes it's nicer than my tanned one !!


----------



## Vicking

Keline said:


> ah .. saw it m yes it's nicer than my tanned one !!


I had a hard time picking among all the colors...

I thought I would go for black.. but it's just another black bag. I've had enough of black on black on black... I've been trying to add more colors to my wardrobe. 

There's another multitone in grey but it has the same problem as ur tan monotone... Which is why I didn't go for that in the end... Although I admit I still think about that colorway as it's definitely more versatile, easy to just wear with any clothes...

This red multitone however requires some thinking to dress up... Could be fun. Lol


----------



## Handbagjoy

i like the puzzle but if you love your bag, keep it.. and enjoy it


----------



## Keline

I like both . but I am thinking the Hammock is more difficult to use ( plus it might be dated very soon ) . 

do you girls think the Puzzle will be the next classic bag , like the Amazona?


----------



## Vicking

Keline said:


> I like both . but I am thinking the Hammock is more difficult to use ( plus it might be dated very soon ) .
> 
> do you girls think the Puzzle will be the next classic bag , like the Amazona?


Nothing becomes classic unless the brands put in enough effort to feature them, IMHO... [emoji12] 

I'd say stick with what u have and be happy with it. U can always buy Puzzle later on. It's not like u r gonna just stop at one bag, right? [emoji8]


----------



## Keline

that is so true lol . which woman can hahaha


----------



## lumkeikei

I think the big hammock is a little big for me and the inside is so big that my things usually swims around inside. I need time to search for things most of the time.


----------



## Keline

I bought the small one , the big one was a little too big for my 5'2 frame . but I don't find myself reaching for the Hammock after buying it . when I wanted a crossbody bag I find myself reaching for my bucket . and so I wonder if I should change it to the puzzle , another style thats totally different 



lumkeikei said:


> I think the big hammock is a little big for me and the inside is so big that my things usually swims around inside. I need time to search for things most of the time.


----------



## lumkeikei

Keline said:


> I bought the small one , the big one was a little too big for my 5'2 frame . but I don't find myself reaching for the Hammock after buying it . when I wanted a crossbody bag I find myself reaching for my bucket . and so I wonder if I should change it to the puzzle , another style thats totally different



I am also 5'2, thats why I carry my big hammock cross-body. Its way too big and heavy to hand carry it.  Heres a picture of my bags.


----------



## theocarina

Puzzle! I have a small puzzle which I adore! I do like the look of the hammock but it's too heavy for my liking  It all comes down to what you like/need though x


----------



## Keline

I haven't quite make up my mind . never mind I've still got time .

here are the pictures !!!! any comments on which look better on my short frame ??


----------



## raspberrypink

I like the look of the puzzle on you, especially the white one. Though personally I would worry about colour transfer. The hammock on the other hand I felt look a little too long and bulky. Go for the puzzle! I LOVE mine a lot.... which happens to be the tan colour you are trying on. I added a twilly to the handle for some extra colour.


----------



## Keline

thank you raspberrypink ! now i've got another vote for puzzle !


----------



## obscurity7

In almost any battle, I vote for the puzzle, so my opinion may not be valid.    That said, I genuinely think the hammock overwhelms your frame when you wear it open like that, where the puzzle is more confined (and elegant).


----------



## Keline

thank you for commenting ! it is definately useful and I think I am coming closer to a decision !


----------



## vink

Keline said:


> I like both . but I am thinking the Hammock is more difficult to use ( plus it might be dated very soon ) .
> 
> do you girls think the Puzzle will be the next classic bag , like the Amazona?



I think it has the potential, but will probably be like a sleeper; quiet but remain there all the time.


----------



## vink

Keline said:


> thank you for commenting ! it is definately useful and I think I am coming closer to a decision !



What did you decide at the end? If you keep the hammock, how’s it doing? I’m eyeing a hammock in size small right now. 

BTW, I know that this is very late, but I just want to chim in that I prefer a look of a hammock on you.


----------

